# Advice on socialising 12 week old kittens….



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Hi there, 
I would welcome some advice from seasoned kitten handlers here if possible.
Having said goodbye over a year ago to my two 20 year old cats, who I'd had from kitten hood I decided the time was right to adopt two new kittens.
So just over a week ago we brought home two gorgeous little 11 week old tabbies, Parsley and Tintin.
When we picked them up from the Cats Protection League their foster carer told us that although they hadn't been mistreated, they hadn't really had any socialisation with humans until they'd come to her a week or two previously, and she did ask us if we were still happy to take them.
Having not had any problems whatsoever with our previous two I was happy to proceed.
So nine days later here we are, with our two boys and I think (hope) they're coming along nicely. We kept them in the bathroom for the first couple of days and then slowly introduced them to the rest of the flat.
Where we are now is that they are both feeding and playing really well, and will come onto our knees to feed - but they really don't like being touched. We haven't tried to force them and to be fair Parsley is now mostly happy to be stroked gently in his bed, but he still spooks quite easily. Tintin on the other hand is still far more nervous and won't let either of us near him at all, although he's happy to play next to us. Having read that kittens need to be handled, this afternoon I decided that I would just pick him up and see what happened. 
The results are an extremely scratched and bitten hand, a terrified kitten and a traumatised owner.
To be fair, Tintin seems to have recovered within a few minutes, going about his business and feeding but I'm scared I've now set us back, and he'll be even more terrified. Should we be trying to handle them to get them used to us or should we be just giving them time to adjust? The problem is I know there's a really narrow window of opportunity, which we've missed, for socialisation, but I don't want to have a cat that is terrified of me coming near him?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated please. 
Thanks!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

it takes time, you've only had them a short while. My cat doesn't really like being picked up but she'll let me stroke her. I think the fact they're already coming onto your knee is good, so you may just need to wait a bit longer. I would introduce play with them by using dangly type toys.


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

That's true Wiz, it hasn't been that long at all - I guess I just want to get things right from the off, so as not to inbuild any negative behaviour later on. 
Tintin just simply will not let me touch him - do I let him continue like this, so he is never touched, and grows up with no contact, or do I just trust that with a lot of patient bond building (hand feeding, playing etc) that he will eventually accept being touched? I'm okay with him not liking being picked up but I would like to be at least able to stroke him when he's older.
Also do kittens learn from their siblings in this respect i.e. if he sees Parsley being stroked and handled, will that make him feel more willing to trust us?
Gosh, I never thought that two tiny balls of fluff could turn your house (and your mind) upside down so quickly….


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It is still very early and you are doing great!

I got my two little ones when they were approx 12 weeks, and as they were born outside, they had not had an human contact. I also adopted their mum which with hindsight was probably not best for them nor her as she had clearly been abused and passed all her anxiety on to them 

It took a year before they would jump up on the sofa next to me and now, 2.5 years on I regularly have a ginger snuggle against my leg  none of them like being picked up but the youngsters like being stroked if they feel like it. Their mum decided some time ago that she trusts me and rolls over for tummy rubs.

I truly think that you will have success much quicker than I did!

I would give them space but also persevere with the handling, I think I was too "hands off". As already suggested, play really helps with the bonding


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Thanks GingerNinja,
It's good to hear success stories like yours.
Today I took a step back in terms of trying too hard - we had a really good play session this morning where Parsley was jumping over and onto my legs. Tintin played close and occasionally brushed against me, and I just left it at that - didn't try to touch or interfere. This evening OH and I sat right next to their food bowls while they ate - a little bit of tinned salmon mixed with standard kitten food, and they ate quite happily next to us. Parsley allowed himself to be stroked while he ate, but at the first sight of 'the hand' Tintin shied away, so again we just left it at that.
Patience, patience…..

Also bought a Feliway diffuser today - not sure if it's appropriate in this situation, but thought it can't do any harm. Has anyone found this to be any good?
They're both asleep behind the sofa now - tv is on and it feels almost like a proper family:Happy


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sometimes they work, sometimes it doesn't but they're worth a try.


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Well, the update on the little monkeys is that they still pretty much won't let us near them.
OH picked up Parsley yesterday and although he wasn't particularly happy, he didn't struggle to get away and we were both able to stroke him without him causing a fuss. The problem is though that generally, when we go to stroke them they run a mile. And I when I say 'go to stroke' that means virtually lying on the floor so we are at the same level as they are so as not to intimidate them. They don't seem particularly frightened of us as such - they'll play quite happily with us,with pieces of string and wands etc, and they'll also feed off us or from our hands - but whenever we try to initiate any physical contact, even a finger pushed gently towards them, they're off. I feel like its beginning to turn into a chicken and egg situation - the less contact they have, the less they'll get used to it etc.
I have to take them to the vets on Saturday for their booster, so it'll be interesting to see how they react to that - that's if I can get them into the cat carrier….


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think it might be worth your while consulting a Cat Behaviourist, someone who can come into your home and observe the cats and then give you structured advice on how to socialise them. 
As well as the Feliway you might want to try Zylkene (buy the larger 450mg capsules and split as needed, works out much cheaper) which can calm and boost confidence.


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Do cat behaviourists exist in this country? Every website I seem to go on all seem to be based in the U.S.? I'll have another look though and 
I'll definitely ask the vet about Zylkene - thanks!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Shauna Dennison said:


> Do cat behaviourists exist in this country? Every website I seem to go on all seem to be based in the U.S.? I'll have another look though and
> I'll definitely ask the vet about Zylkene - thanks!


they do exist although some of course are better than others. @chillminx is the one to ask as she has training in this area.
You don't need to buy Zylkene from your vet, it is cheaper online
http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/zylkene-capsules-pack-of-20-450mg.html although you might find it a little cheaper as that price seems to have jumped.
Buy those larger capsules and then just open up and split roughly erring on the side of generosity, it is not a drug so dosage is just a guideline.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Vicky Halls is in the UK and is well thought of.
http://www.vickyhalls.net/#/consultations/4566063451

She has written several books which are a good read as well as very helpful


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Thanks all, for your advice. Funnily enough I came across Vicky Halls in my general internet foraging for advice - she seems good so I may go down that route, if it all starts stalling.
I feel like we're making tiny steps of progress though - Parsley can be stroked quite easily and confidently while he's eating, whilst with Tintin, I can just about give his back about three strokes before he moves away or gets nervous. I have quite a long corridor in my flat and this morning, while they were at one end, I bent down at the other end and called them. They came racing up to me, and while they didn't exactly stop right at my hand, but a couple of feet short, I thought this was a positive sign. And I allowed them, as a special 'I really want to get to know you' treat, to play on the bed yesterday morning while we were in it. They had a right old time jumping on and off and chasing one another. I don't want to encourage them into the bedroom as a rule, but as a familiarity exercise, I think it was good. They've pretty much been into every room in the flat now, and I'm starting to feed them in the kitchen, rather than the bathroom. They feel comfortable in the living room and will play happily in full view, but will retreat to a corner which isn't quite behind the settee, for resting, although I found Parsley asleep on top of the settee a couple of hours ago!
So, baby steps....
Their booster appt is tomorrow so I'll be really interested to see how they react to the vet....


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

A pic of the two monkeys.....
(taken two weeks ago - they're a lot bigger now!)


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Vicky Halls herself is pretty expensive and also has a long wait list....but there are plenty of other people on the same register as her and some have trained directly with her.
Nice that they came running when you called....you could work on that/ by offering a tasty treat when they respond....thrive freeze dried treats are great for this.
It's a bit of a shame that you are not keen on allowing the cats into your bedroom....many a shy cat will sneak up for a night time snuggle with their human.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It sounds like you are making great progress, it is still early days! 

Continue with the stroking, even if just 2 or 3 then walk away. I had to do this to introduce the brush to Gipsy as she was terrified of it! She now comes running when I take it out to the garden 

I would love to have my cats on my bed but have to settle with a snoring ginger under my bed


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Shauna, what a pair of cute kitties they are!  I love tabbies. It sounds as though you're doing well socialising the pair of them. As others have said progress is likely to be gradual, as you slowly build up their trust in you and their self confidence. It really is a process that can't be rushed, and the pace has to be dictated by the kittens themselves, with you as the student. 

I adopted two rather timid 4 month old kittens from a shelter over a year ago. From the start they disliked being picked up, still don't like it, and I imagine this may always be the case. I no longer pick them up unless it is a necessity e.g. for a vet visit. My two have progressed to enjoying being stroked at times, but it is very much on their own terms, and if I misjudge their mood slightly and overstep the mark they are off like a shot!. Quite different to my cuddly boys who always love being fussed over! 

Learning from the kittens' body language when it might be acceptable to touch them is very much an ongoing process in the task of socialising them. My two are still wary, and I am continually learning from them, and expect them to continue educating me until they are adult cats.

One thing I would say though is it's best not to stroke the kitties whilst they're eating, as feeding can be a time when cats are naturally more wary because of their instinct to protect their food. Being in the same room whilst they eat is good, but best ignore them and get on with something else. 

As others have said, regular games for periods adding up to several hours a day with interactive arms length toys such as Flying Frenzy is an excellent way of building bonds. Probably the two of them spend a lot of time playing together (as my two did, and still do), but there will be times when they will be more in the mood for playing with you. I found that playing with each kitten on their own helped build their confidence more than trying to play with both kittens at the same time. So my OH would play with one kitten upstairs, whilst I played with the other one downstairs.

Often I find my two like to be in the same room with the rest of us (my OH, me and our adult cats) but they don't want to be stroked or played with, or have any attention paid to them. They are most definitely not lap-sitters, and they love snoozing in the out-of-the way places we provide for them, e.g. shelves fitted up the wall leading to top of a cupboard with a cat bed on top, a cat bed on one of the chairs under the kitchen table, and igloos in the corners of the sitting room. They can go upstairs to their own room whenever they want, but mostly choose not to, until bedtime.

In case you decide to engage the services of a feline behaviourist, I can recommend these people. There may be one located near you. Fees tend to be around £75 a session, (apologies if I am not up to date on that). But you may only need one session and a telephone follow-up.

http://www.capbt.co.uk/

And there is also this organisation, which has a good reputation, but I have no personal experience of them myself.

http://www.apbc.org.uk/


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Hi there all,
Apologies for the late reply - it's been a busy week.
Firstly I'm pleased to say we are making progress! It's still very much a case of baby steps but I think things are going in the right direction. Overall, they are still very timid and will start at any unexpected noise or movement, but we have been able to stroke them and have even had some purring! But my goodness it's slow and delicate work! In terms of their general health and wellbeing, they are perfect. Perfect litter tray habits, feeding well and growing daily and my goodness the play-fighting!!
They will play quite happily with us too - 'string' is the favourite, followed by little tin foil balls, and they will run over our legs or lap quite happily in pursuit. The best time to actually approach them though seems to be in the morning, when they will be stretched out on their fleece and I open the bedroom door to greet them. I am now met with heavy purring and am able to sit down quietly and stroke both of them for several minutes. Parsley is still much more tolerant than Tintin, but even Tintin purrs and will stretch out showing his tummy. My OH sometimes gets this in the late afternoon when he returns from work, so perhaps they are just pleased to see us.
Paddypaws - because we are both light sleepers, I don't think we'd get any sleep at all with the kits in bed with us. However, we have let them in for the past two weekends in the morning while we're in bed, and they have literally run riot - one was even hanging off the blind on Sunday morning. They also love a good game of 'toe pounce underneath the duvet"!
GingerNinja - Yes absolutely - I will only give Tintin three or four strokes and will actually stop before he indicates he's had enough.
Chillminx - your kittens sound exactly like our two - they have a bed which we've put in the corner of the room which isn't quite behind the sofa but is shielded by it somewhat, and that's where they love to be when we are in the room. Apart from playing with them, and unless its in the morning as I said above, they really don't seem to want to be touched and will run at the first sight of the 'looming hand'. It's not even as though they're frightened (I think?) - they're just avoiding the contact. To be honest the two boys we had previously - 19 years! weren't particularly lap cats but they didn't mind being picked up. Louis used to rest his head on my shoulder and I used to just carry him around while I was doing the chores. Somehow I don't think the new kids on the block will be like that but I'm hopeful and reassured by many people here, that they'll come to enjoy a little bit of contact, even if it's just being stroked. Thanks for the links - I'll check them out.
Will post some more pics soon - they're now 15 weeks and just over 1.5kgs - so much bigger than when we first brought them home!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

I was just thinking about you and your kittens and wondering how you were getting on!
Pleased to hear you're making progress.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks for the update Shauna. Pleased to hear you're making progress! That's really good news. I'm sure the kitties will continue to become more trusting and confident as time goes on. Would love to hear how they go on, and maybe to see a pic of them now and then as they grow?


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

They are beautiful, definitely more photos needed! 

I know it's frustrating but I think you're doing all the right things. Do you know the back story to your two? 

I would say keep up the good work, and as long as you accept the fact they may never be lap cats or come to you for strokes it doesn't mean they aren't affectionate in their own ways. I would read one of the cat books (Vicky Halls as mentioned above has several) if you haven't all ready, and learn what their friendly body language means. The tummy-showing is a really good sign as it means he trusts you. Tails straight up in the air when they see you, slow blinking (kitty kisses) etc. If you see any of this behaviour then I would be thrilled, and take any small physical signs of affection such as stroking as a bonus! 

I was like you and our kittens were kept out the bedroom at night as they were too disruptive. We recently (last week) started letting them sleep with us (they're 10 months) overnight now they are much calmer. There's something very soothing about waking up to find a sleeping kitty next to you. :Joyful


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Here's a pic of Tintin taken this evening! We had a little mini breakthrough tonight as he's never sat on the sofa before, let alone fallen asleep on it! If he's in the right mood he'll allow his ears to be rubbed and likes a little bit of stroking, but he still doesn't exactly show affection as such. A work in progress!
Parsley is better, although by no means a soft touch - I'll try and get a picture of him although to be honest, he's identical to Tintin, apart from being very slightly bigger.
They had some minced beef tonight for the first time. I've been feeding them various brands of good quality wet and dry food so far with the odd bit of cooked chicken or sardine, but this is the first time they've had raw steak - I only gave them a smallish tablespoon full each, but it was so funny, they both seemed knocked out by it for about 45 minutes afterwards. They've never fallen asleep at that time before, yet they were both fast asleep within about 10 minutes of guzzling it. I wonder if the extra digesting that took place wore them out more than usual? Perhaps that's why Tintin fell asleep on the sofa?

Squeaks - are you not worried you might roll over on top of them in bed? I guess if yours are 10 months they'll be a lot bigger than ours - I would be afraid of inadvertently smothering them


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

it sounds to me like they are making great progress and it sounds like raw meat is going to be a popular part of their diet. Check out Nutriment and Natural Instinct who both make a complete raw frozen cat food.
keep on doing as much as you can in terms of contact....whilst I totally agree with working within the cat's own boundaries, my own experience has shown me that the more we initiate contact with a shy cat, the more they begin to seek it out.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Shauna Dennison said:


> Squeaks - are you not worried you might roll over on top of them in bed? I guess if yours are 10 months they'll be a lot bigger than ours - I would be afraid of inadvertently smothering them
> [￼ATTACH=full]233481[/ATTACH]
> 
> Funnily enough no, I think on some level I know they're there and am careful not to move. Plus they're quite tough really, at the first sign of a possible squishing I'm sure they would let their presence be known!


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Hi all,
So here's anther quick update with a question to follow. They are now 17 weeks old and are still settling in fine. They have the run of the house and will come into the kitchen and demand to be fed at feeding time. The 'play' sessions have really escalated to the point where they're tearing around the place at top speed in pursuit of one another, and to be honest, everything seems fine.....
Except.....Tintin seems to have regressed in terms of wanting to be touched.
Parsley is now at the point where you can mostly bend down and stroke him, and this evening for the first time he settled down on the sofa next to me. Tintin on the other hand suddenly doesn't want anyone near him. I had thought we were making a bit of progress and there were a couple of occasions, usually when he's sleepy, when we could stroke him quite easily, even his tummy. But the last couple of days it's as if he's had a fright, and even when I fed him this evening and just brushed the edge of his whiskers, he jumped a mile. Perhaps something has spooked him? I mean they're tearing around the place - something may have fallen and given him a fright? I don't know! The Feliway plug-in I got has almost run out so perhaps it's that? Anyhow, it's still really hard work, and I can't see a huge amount of progress to be honest, even before the last few days.
I have another query though, which you may be able to help me with. They're currently 17 weeks old and I've read that the best time to have them neutered is from about 20 weeks/5 months. The thing is, we're going on holiday for two weeks at exactly this time, and the boarding kennels I used with my last two have said they'll take them unneutered, so we can take them to the vets when we get back. Given the way they are seemingly tearing chunks out of one another at the moment (good naturedly so far), is it wise to have two adolescent kittens with growing energy and testosterone boarded up together for two weeks. I hate to do it, but I'd rather they were looked after professionally, than just have someone come in and feed them.
I've asked my vet what she thinks about neutering them before we go away, and she says that it would make them calmer but it would depend on what size they were, as to whether they would do it at all? 
Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_Tintin on the other hand suddenly doesn't want anyone near him._
Expect setbacks and accept you are going to have to be patient for a long time. They missed out on the critical socialisation period for kittens so it will take months, maybe even years. Be grateful for baby steps. If it helps keep a diary and note down every tiny bit of progress so you do know you're taking two steps forward for every one back and you don't feel you're getting nowhere. 
As to the neutering question - I'd ask your vet to do it beforehand if possible but it isn't the end of the world if you have to wait until you get back.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Two of mine needed socialising. I didn't push it at all, just left them to do their own thing and copy the other cats. 

Lily was the worst and I won her round with play eventually. I'd have her chase the feather stick around the bed and she'd lie down for a rest and then let me stroke her. She equated good games with being stroked eventually and was fine after a while and now headbuts me for attention. 

Open top wire carriers were great too. I have an outside run and once they realised going in the carrier meant going in the run they just jumped in and still do. I leave it in the run and they'll sometimes snooze in it whilst out. So much easier for vet trips or when I want to give pills or flea treatments as they still don't like being picked up but like the carrier.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I adopted an unsocialized 6 month old cat from a shelter 10 1/2 years ago. For the first two years I couldn't touch her. She hated hands come at her (still hates hands coming at her) After being allowed to touch her, pet her, another two years passed before she would get on me. 

Now she is ten and sleeps in my arms every night. I let her come along at her own pace.

Don't rush them, let them adjust and proceed at their own pace. You don't need a behaviorist, you need patience. However long it takes is how long it takes. That's all.


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies folks.
It's nice to hear success stories (even if it does suggest we may be in for the long haul!).
Actually I really believe the Feliway running out has something to do with it too - he seems so startled all the time now, whereas before, even if he _had_ been startled, after half an hour or so he'd be fine again. Interestingly they've both taken to suckling their fleece bed - I keep an eye on it to make sure there are no long strands that might get swallowed, but you can literally do anything with them then - even Tintin! Tummy stroking, ear rubbing - it's like the rest of the world doesn't exist!
I will keep up the play - my OH bought a laser pen, which we use sparingly, so we're luring them onto us with that - Parsley loves it! And I had my first leg rub from him yesterday which was so sweet - admittedly he was waiting to be fed, but to feel his little body rub against me, with his little tail up, was lovely. 
Tintin just watched from a safe distance!
As for the neutering I'm going to ask my vet about it again next week. I think I'd rather get it done sooner rather than later, assuming it's safe to do so.
Thanks again for the advice, all!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Shauna Dennison said:


> And I had my first leg rub from him yesterday which was so sweet - admittedly he was waiting to be fed, but to feel his little body rub against me, with his little tail up, was lovely.


Oh that's lovely! Yes baby steps is the way to go. Unsocialized kittens can be a lot of work and the back tracking can sometimes feel heartbreaking, but oh the rewards are tremendous. My 11 year old girl is so sweet and loving now, it brings me to tears sometimes, thinking about her start here and how, back in the early years, I never dreamed of having the type of bond and relationship with her that I now have. It's an incredible feeling!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

My girl was the same but she was 8, we have had her almost a year and she is very much my cat and will tolerate hubby because he feeds her. She despises our children and has been nasty with them but we are slowly working on this. The way I got her used to me was basically spending a lot of time laid on the floor. I spent hours at a time (no exaggeration) laid on the landing, living room floor, bedroom floor you name it and after about 4 months, she came and laid on me- it was probably one of the most rewarding things ever! After that we worked on her sitting on my knee then sitting on my knee while sat down then on the sofa and so it went on. She will pretty much let me do what I want with her now which helps with cleaning eyes, checking teeth etc. Please don't give up hope. Tintin will realise that you love him eventually. Depending on his background prior to being fostered, he could have had a lot to deal with in his little life


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_Open top wire carriers were great too. I have an outside run and once they realised going in the carrier meant going in the run they just jumped in and still do._
Getting them to associate a carrier with good things is a brilliant move. It really is well worth keeping an open carrier as a permanent fixture and putting food in it often. Much easier and less stressful then for you and them when you do need to use it to transport them.


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

Re the cat carriers that is a good idea. When we took them for their booster we put the carrier out about a week beforehand, so they got used to it being there. It became part of their play, and when the time came to take them in, a tin foil ball thrown inside was all it needed! It's been put away again now, but I may get it out again.
I can really see some changes in them now. I had my nine year old niece over to stay at the weekend, whose sole mission was to play with the kittens! I think she actually wore them out, which is a first. But she managed stroke them both!! It's as though they realised she was a child and was really as innocent as they are!
Anyhow, since then Parsley has actively been really friendly and rubbing against my legs - he no longer startles now if I bend down to stroke him, and he's beginning to act like a proper little pussy cat - scent marking with his face on everything.
Tintin is still really wary, but will mill around with Parsley at feeding time. He still runs if you try to touch him, but I sense a tiny shift in his acceptance of us.
Daisymama, if you got your cat at eight years old I think it's great that you've built up a bond with her so quickly, even if you had to spend so much time on the floor. I'm sure with a bit of careful work she'll come around to your children.
I'll post some more pics soon - I feel as though they're massive now. They're incredibly gangly and long - typical growing boys!


----------



## Shauna Dennison (May 16, 2015)

So, it's been a while since my last update and there's lots to tell.
Firstly, I had a bit of a panic as Tintin suddenly started looking very thin. I posted on another thread in Cat health about it, but I was starting to get a bit concerned as he'd pretty much lost his appetite and seemed to be losing weight. Parsley seemed fine, but whatever I put in front of Tintin, whether it be freshly cooked chicken, mince, or a whole range of good quality wet and dry catfood he just didn't seem interested. His behaviour towards us hadn't changed and otherwise he seemed healthy....
The one thing I did have a bit of success with though was hand feeding him. If I put some food on my fingertips he would eat it - which led me to believe it was a behavioural thing rather than a particular health issue. So I moved his food bowl away from Parsley's as he's a bugger for stealing food, and in a position where he could see down the hallway, rather than with his back to it, as I'd also noticed he would start and turn away from his food at the slightest noise. 
I also refilled the Feliway, and made a mental note to discuss it with the vet when they were being taken on Monday to be neutered.

The upshot is, that they were both neutered on Monday, as planned. She didn't seem too concerned about the weightloss, but said she would worm them when they came back for their post op checkup.
The amazing thing is, that as soon as they both got back, they have been all over us - even Tintin. As they'd had to be nil by mouth before the op, naturally we fed them as soon as we got back - small amounts - but they absolutely wolfed it down - and Tintin has been on a mission for food ever since. No only that, but we can now tickle his tummy, stroke him, and he's rubbing his little face against us all the time. He's eating his wet and dry food completely naturally, playing normally - he jumped in the bath yesterday while there was still 6 inches of water in it - even that didn't really seem to faze him.
I feel like we've brought a new kitten back from the vets.
I would hesitate to say it had anything to do with the neutering as such, as I'm not sure any hormone levels would have changed that dramatically that quickly, but perhaps a combination of moving his food, the Feliway, and possibly simply returning 'home' from a stressful trip out might have been enough to do the trick.
Parsley is even friendlier now too, immediately rolling on his tummy when you stroke him. 
There's still a way to go in the sense that neither of them will come and sit on us, and with strangers they still run and hide, but I'm completely reassured now that this will all take care of itself over time.
The ONLY issue I have now, is that today Parsley has developed a bout of diarrhoea - hopefully it's just this warm weather but will head over to health and nutrition for some advice...
Pics will follow once I've downloaded them from my phone!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

That's fabulous! Sounds like they are both really coming on well and after their trip to the vet they've decided that perhaps you're not so bad after all!
I also have a cat that is learning not to be afraid of people and I really enjoy reading your updates.
Hope the diarrhoea resolves.


----------

